# Multicolor pastel HM X Cambodian HM



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

This will be my 2nd spawning attempt. I'm using the same set-up except this time I'm using IAL extract and some Java Moss in the spawning tank.I started conditioning today. I will be conditioning for 3-7 days since the female was being conditioned for a different spawning attempt with a different male so she has a head start.

Here are my breeders.

Sire:
Cyril 
Age:3 months
Comes from a multicolor/ MG line.He is a F6 generation.Sibling brother won Best in Show yesterday. He has excellent fins,form,and symmetry. 










Dam:
Cerise
Age: 4.5 months
Comes from a cambodian butterfly/tricolor line. I believe she carries the DT gene. She has great fins and is a 8 ray female.








My goals for this spawn would be to get a high rate of HM fry. Cyril is a 10+ ray male while Cerise is a 8 ray female. That should give me a higher percentage of HMs in this spawn. I would also like have fry with an excellent form and symmetry like the male. For color I should expect a mixture of various different colors and patterns since the sire comes from a strong line of multicolors. However I'm going to try to focus on finnage first and then color.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I also just found out from the breeder of the male that he carries the marble gene. So now I'm REALLY excited as to what will turn out for color in this spawn.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Good luck!! Hope all goes well, can't wait to see how the fry turn out


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!
And yeah me neither lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Gorgeous pair, best of luck!! I look forward to seeing the outcome of these two, I might have to buy one off you  LOL


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol if all goes well and I get enough fry I'll save some for you DF.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah BTW I forgot to mention who the breeders of these lovely fish were.

The male was bred by Karen MacAuley (Martinismommy on Aquabid) and the female was bred by Victoria Stark ( Bettysplendens.com).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I may get a pair. 

Ok I need to say this......stop breeding all these gorgeous fish!! My moms gonna go broke from me wanting at least one pair of them all. LOL


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great pair!
Best of luck with the spawn. I cannot wait to see how they turn out.
I'm sure you'll get a huge variety in your fry, so cool! 
I'm so excited to breed one of my pairs from Martinsmommy but they are way too little right now. 
One of my males is same age as yours but the male and females I REALLY want to breed are 11 weeks old so I have to wait a little


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol Mr. V


vilmarisv said:


> Great pair!
> Best of luck with the spawn. I cannot wait to see how they turn out.
> I'm sure you'll get a huge variety in your fry, so cool!
> I'm so excited to breed one of my pairs from Martinsmommy but they are way too little right now.
> One of my males is same age as yours but the male and females I REALLY want to breed are 11 weeks old so I have to wait a little


I know I can't wait to see what the fry look like either haha.
They should be a rainbow of colors, marbles,butterflies,maybe some DBT lol I really can't wait.

And good luck with your spawn when they're ready to breed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful!! I can't wait to see how thr fry turn out. Good luck!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks DQ.
I'm just a little worried about my female. Since last time I attempted spawning she got a bit torn up, I hope she's not too scared and skittish this time around.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautiful  I can't wait to see the results. If you get any nice pastel males put me down for one. I'm hoping to get pastels from one of my spawns. I think the female is a sib to your male so it would be really interesting to breed cousins.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks
Sure thing 1f2f.
Maybe we could even trade cousin fish 
And BTW if your pastel female is a sib to my boy, she might carry the marble gene. When I contacted Karen she told me a lot of the siblings to my male are marbles or carry the marble gene.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I realesed the female earlier today, and now there is a pretty good sized nest under one of the pieces of bubblewrap 
I'm hoping to get a spawn by tomorrow.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I just got back from checking on them and the male is still working on his bubblenest. He goes to look for the female ,flares, sometimes nips her, and then goes back to work on the nest.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

hi beat2020, what does the female do in the mean time?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the male is still working on his nest haha he's covered the whole sheet of bubble wrap and is starting to add on it next to the sheet of bubble wrap.
The female was hiding in the Java Moss but just now she was slowly approaching the nest but the male chased her away, so I think he's still going to keep adding to his nest.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well there has been a lot of chasing and nipping over the last few hours, but just nipped fins,not major damage.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with the spawn!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well just came back from checking on them, and I think I might have to seperate them  The male has a nest but the female is really torn up now. She two big nips in the caudal, her anal fin's all tattered, and her dorsal fin got nipped pretty good too. She's also breathing pretty hard. I guess she's stressed from constantly being chased. I'm going to leave them overnight and if nothing happens during that time, I'm going to have to seperate them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I really hope they spawn.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I do too,but I'm not going to get my hopes up. The female looks pretty bad.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've had ripped up females spawn. If you have anymore plants add them also anything like a cave is a must.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have anyother plants but I think I have stuff I could use for a cave.

Also it's not just her ripped fins, every time she has gotten chased she started breathing heavily and her fins would turn very pale. After I pull her (if they spawn or not) I'm going to put her in her own little tank and treat her with AQ and methylene blue.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have just pulled the female.  Poor thing I feel so bad for her. This morning she had some missing scales and she got nipped in the body a few times it seems. Right now she's being treated with methylene blue and I'm going to go pick up some AQ later. I don't know what I'm going to do  I'm trying to decide if I should adopt her out after she gets better or keep her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor thing! I hope she's okay. I'm glad you pulled her out.


----------

